

APItools Middleware Contest - picsoung
https://docs.apitools.com/contest/

======
WhitneyLand
Your concept sounds cool and useful but I have a couple of suggestions:

1) This is an important link yet seems broken
[https://docs.apitools.com/Contest/need-
inspiration](https://docs.apitools.com/Contest/need-inspiration)

2) The 3 examples you provide link to GitHub repos with no readme files at all
so we have to dig or guess.

~~~
vanessarp
1) Sorry about that. The correct url is
[https://docs.apitools.com/contest/need-
inspiration](https://docs.apitools.com/contest/need-inspiration) (will fix!).
2) You're right... we should add readme files def. Any questions that you have
feel free to ask them in our irc channel #apitools in Freenode
[https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.freenode.org/apitools](https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.freenode.org/apitools)

